# Solved: TrendSonic SA11A Computer Case



## AvicusUK (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi

I just bought a TrendSonic SA11A Series Computer box. As I was fitting the motherboard (ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA) I could not fit the front cables on it because the names on the cables did not match the motherboard's manual.

I was told that this motherboard was compatible with the case.

Please help. I am loosing my nut at the moment. 

Here are the front panel cable details:

Audio Plugs:
Green - Mic-In
Orange - Mic-BIAS
Yellow - Return L
Blue - Return R
White - SpkOut L
Red - SpkOut R
Black - GND

USB Plugs:

USB 1:
Red - VCC1
Black - 1 GND
White - 1 - D
Green - 1 + D

USB 2:
Red - VCC2
Black - 2 GND
White - 2 - D
Green - 2 + D

And Power SW with 2 pins

Thanks


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

I think this will work, someone please correct me if I am wrong.

Audio Plugs:
Green - Mic-In =Mic
Orange - Mic-BIAS =Mic power
Yellow - Return L =Backout L
Blue - Return R =Backout R
White - SpkOut L =AUD-OUT L
Red - SpkOut R =AUD-OUT R
Black - GND =GND

USB Plugs:

USB 1:
Red - VCC1 =USB Power
Black - 1 GND =GND
White - 1 - D =P-4
Green - 1 + D =P+4

USB 2:
Red - VCC2 =USB Power 
Black - 2 GND =GND
White - 2 - D =P-5
Green - 2 + D =P+5

And Power SW with 2 pins =One to PWRBTN# and One to GND doesn't matter which.


----------



## AvicusUK (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you very much. you're a star


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

No problem, glad to help.
If everything is good you can mark the thread solved at the top.


----------

